# array -> push, pop, slice.



## noobster (27. Jul 2006)

hi ich schaue mir gerade die array klasse an..

irgendwie vermisse ich da ziemlich viele methoden die ich von anderen sprchen kenne und die einem das leben einfacher machen, gibts die in der5er java api nicht oder allgemein gesehen???

Gruss Sascha


----------



## SamHotte (27. Jul 2006)

Die drei genannten gehören nicht in eine allgemeine Array-Klasse. Eher in eine Queue.


----------



## Residuen (27. Jul 2006)

Hi,

was du suchst hört sich nach der Klasse 'Stack' aus den Collections an


```
Stack stack = new Stack();
stack.push("1");
.
.
.
```

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja.

Gruß
Residuen


----------



## Beni (27. Jul 2006)

WTF ist die "Array Klasse"?

Es gibt ein Package "java.util", da findet man Listen, Mengen, Maps, Stacks, Queues, ... das meiste von dem was ein durchschnittliches Programm benötigt.


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Jul 2006)

...und einen Array-Slice gibt es meines Wissens ausschließlich in der Sprache Algol68.


```
a[3:5, :7, 17:22]
```


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Jul 2006)

@Leroy: Was ist mit PHP?


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Jul 2006)

Ich habe von Programmiersprachen gesprochen    :bae: 

Im Ernst: PHP kann auch derart slicen?  :shock:


----------



## Gast (27. Jul 2006)

'Slice' gibt es natürlich auch in Python und Ruby.


----------



## AlArenal (27. Jul 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 'Slice' gibt es natürlich auch in Python und Ruby.



Dann gibts das auch in Groovy und womöglich in Smalltalk und Lisp


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann gibts das auch in Groovy und womöglich in Smalltalk und Lisp



Wie ich sehe, hattest du in letzter Zeit tatsächlich nicht genug Zeit
um weiter in Smalltalk vorzudringen.  :shock: 

In Smalltalk und Lisp gibt es definitiv kein Array-Slicing. 
Wobei es bei Lisp evtl. damit zusammenhängen könnte,
daß es in Lisp gar keine Arrays gibt.

Von Groovy weiß ich ziemlich genau soviel, wie du von Java nicht weißt.


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Jul 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Ernst: PHP kann auch derart slicen?  :shock:



Deinen komischen Algol code verstehe ich nicht (von wegen "derart") aber es gibt das: http://de3.php.net/manual/de/function.array-slice.php


----------



## AlArenal (27. Jul 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein letztes Lisp-Buch habe ich im zarten Alter von eta 14 in den Händen gehabt - also vor 14 Jahren. In etwa zeitgleich mit meinem letzten Forth- und Prolog-Buch. Nachdem ich mir lange alle möglichen Links für Squeak im speziellen und Smalltalk im Allgemeinen zuusammengesucht habe, habe ich mich dann wieder anderen Dingen gewidmet :/



			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Von Groovy weiß ich ziemlich genau soviel, wie du von Java nicht weißt.



Nun, in dem Fall musst du schon gut Ahnung von Groovy haben 
Ist angelehnt an Ruby und Python, afaik. Aller Voraussicht nach werde ich mich aber eher mit Python in Form von Jython beschäftigen, als mit Groovy oder Smalltalk (*schnüff*)...


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Jul 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deinen komischen Algol code verstehe ich nicht



a[3:5, :7, 17:22]

a ist ein 3-dim Array aus dem ein 3-dim Unterarray _gesliced_ wird.

Die Dimensionen des neuen Arrays sind 3, k und 6 wobei k von der originalen
unteren Grenze der 2. Dimension abhängt 7 == nehme alles bis zum Index 7).

Änderungen im neuen Array wirken sich übrigens automatisch auf das
Originalarray aus.


Aber vergiß es ruhig gleich wieder. Algol68 wird heute ebenso intensiv
genutzt wie Latein in der Disco.



			
				Prof hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _Algol68 ist die Weiterentwicklung aller ihrer Nachfolger!_


----------



## AlArenal (27. Jul 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber vergiß es ruhig gleich wieder. Algol68 wird heute ebenso intensiv
> genutzt wie Latein in der Disco.



qed

Also letztens, auf der Loveparade, ...


----------

